# Bad packet length



## nbari (Feb 11, 2009)

I was connected to a "FreeBSD 7.1 amd64 with lacp "server via NFS  and sudenly lost the connection.

I later tried to access the server via ssh and i got this meesage:

Received disconnect from 192.168.5.4: 2: Bad packet length 2147516548

When trying to mount the nfs share i got this:

mount_nfs: bad MNT RPC: RPC: Unable to receive; errno = Connection reset by peer

On the server console screen i got this:

Limiting open port RST resonde from 204 to 200 packets/sec

Any ideas on how to solve this issue ?


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 11, 2009)

Are you using bce(4) cards?


----------



## nbari (Feb 12, 2009)

yes, this is the output of dmesg

bce0: <Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 1000Base-T (B2)> mem 0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci7
miibus0: <MII bus> on bce0
brgphy0: <BCM5708C 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
bce0: Ethernet address: 00:1e:c9:e1:ad:18
bce0: [ITHREAD]
bce0: ASIC (0x57081020); Rev (B2); Bus (PCI-X, 64-bit, 133MHz); F/W (0x04000305); Flags( SPLT MFW MSI )
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci5


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 13, 2009)

You may want to add a datapoint in this discussion:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2009-February/027672.html


----------

